# Roommates Needed !!!



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

*
IN NEED OF 2 ROOMMATES TO SHARE 

A 2 BEDROOM 2 BATHROOM 

APARTMENT WITH THE PRICE RANGE 

OF APPROXIMATELY $400 / MONTH + 

UTILITY COST (PRICE MAY CHANGE DUE TO LOCATION) 

AREA OF INTEREST IS NORTH 

POMONA / LAVERNE AREA AND EASY 

ACCESS TO FREEWAY AND BUS AND 

SHOPPING CENTERS! 

CALL LIUSPEED @ 909 964 6816 

FOR MORE DETAILS!! 
*


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

hey help me find a job there and ill relocate =D


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

Must be a Nissan owner?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

no.. n-e-one that is cool is fine...

NISSANTUNER.. DISNEYLAND is hiring !! come quick !! my gf just got hired !


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

can i bring my girlfriend and kids? lol.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

uhm sure i guess...

if u willing to move into a townhome and split that


----------

